# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Blessure

## Reijer

Ik ben voor 2 weken terug voorover op het ijs gevallen en heb sindsdien pijn in mijn borst met diep ademhalen en met hoesten ik denk zelf dat het gekneust is

----------


## Flogiston

Dat klinkt inderdaad als gekneusde ribben. Dat kan zomaar zes weken duren voordat je er bijna niets meer van merkt, en drie maanden voordat het helemaal over is.

Medisch gezien geen enkel probleem, het kan wel lastig zijn, vooral als je er slecht van slaapt.

----------

